# gutting a goat



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

How do i do this? 

I know how to pull stomach out and skin

but online i see lots of females being butchered we only eat males

I know that you cannot cut the pee bag how do i avoid that? And do i cut it? Or do i go around? Thanks


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I cut down along side the penis and then try cut out the urethra and let the bladder fall out with it as a whole. I hope that's not to confusing...but I have found it a bit tricky. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok so do you start cutting the bottom of the penis? Where the goat pees from? And do you cut up? And i will see the bladder correct?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Deer and goat anatomy are much the same, might watch a few videos on youtube of how to clean/dress a deer.

On a side note, I wouldnt worry to much about pee getting on anything as you are cleaning. Ya you dont wanna rupture the bladder thats for sure but pee rinses off easily enough. Its the stomach bile you wanna stay away from.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Again, well said. I always start at the top... Which is the bottom when they're hanging, so cut around the anus (tied off or plugged) and cut down the abdomen. The videos are really helpful!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

